
Live London Air Traffic in BigQuery - alex-olivier
https://github.com/alexolivier/flight2bq
======
iamdave
Haven't looked at the code, but something stuck out to me in the readme:
What's with those squawk codes? Hashed, perhaps?

~~~
lerxst
The headings are a little misaligned on the readme.

For the first row of data in the readme, A023AF would be the 24-bit ICAO
hexadecimal identifier for the aircraft, which using FAA's Registry would
point to US tail number N108NY, operating under callsign EJM685. In that
example, 7660 is the squawk code that the aircraft's transponder is emitting.

